Ask HN: How many active users are on HN nowadays? - apapli
======
badrabbit
You could query the live api:

[https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/updates.json?print=pre...](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/updates.json?print=pretty)

Do this periodically and you can have user activity stats

------
apapli
I've been a user for many years - would love to know how large this awesome
and vibrant community is. Is there a way we can estimate it via the API etc?

------
yesenadam
Also a breakdown by country would be nice. I heard that most aren't in USA,
but that's all I know.

